# Recipes that use Frozen Breaded Shrimp



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

We got a bargain on Frozen Breaded Shrimp. Got 5 pounds for less than $10. Now wife says it is up to me to find recipes that use it. Does anybody have any simple recipes that use frozen breaded shrimp for a good dinner meal? I have tried looking in ALL of our cookbooks with no success at all. Looking online didn't help either. We are just at a loss for ideas on this. Thanks, in advance, for any and all help and ideas.   

Dave


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You just bake them in the oven or fry them. Serve them with a salad or topping a salad.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What he said. Perhaps dip in a seafood sauce made from ketchup with a bit of horseradish added.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

I guess I wasn't clear enough with my question. I should have asked, "What goes well with fresh frozen breaded shrimp?" 

Sorry for the confusion. 

Dave


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

More shrimp.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Stir fried veggies and shrimp over rice.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Shrimp fajitas! Most any recipe from south of the border will go well with your shrimp. Even goes good in a pot of chili.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol you only got like 5 pounds that’s like one meal !
You want to eat them with lighter flavors perhaps a salad and some light fruit


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. We decided to go with fried rice and tater tots. A little soy sauce and garlic on the rice and honey mustard sauce for the tater tots. 

Dae


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

bake the shrimp , get some waffle fries for the oven to go with them , a can of baked beans and some ketchup , done go eat


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

A sub shop in Baltimore makes subs with them like a shrip salad.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I vote for the spicy sauce and some fries on the side.

I once got a large box of frozen fake scrambled eggs at a food share - a years worth or more, assuming you ate such a thing. Had some with rice and one family member helped eat some of them. They resembled small beads of dense insulating foam.


----------

